# Sap on the Car



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Anybody have a decent method of removing pine tree sap from a car---My Honda looks like it has the Chicken pox.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

I had sap get on a bunch of my lawn furniture, the only thing that managed to remove it was gasoline...though I'm guessing that wouldn't be good for your paint.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I had huge Maple trees on my yard that would coat my car with sap and the best thing I found was hot water and soap. As hot as you can stand.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Thank you, will give it a go.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

linsky I should have mentioned that you should remove it as soon as you can because some saps will damage the paint if left on to long.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gibble said:


> I had sap get on a bunch of my lawn furniture, the only thing that managed to remove it was gasoline...though I'm guessing that wouldn't be good for your paint.


Actually, gasoline shouldn't harm a car's finish, think about it.  Now, something like acetone will eat a hole in many types of paint.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> Actually, gasoline shouldn't harm a car's finish, think about it.  Now, something like acetone will eat a hole in many types of paint.


Gasoline could harm the plastic parts of a car if it happens to get on them.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Warm water and car wash liquid soap should work fine (let it soak as long as you can), but even better would be to trade the car on a new one?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I like Kiwi's idea---got a nice Ferrari waiting for me on the lot.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

have you tried WD-40? It is good for removing tar etc.
Vicks


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

Had the same problem parking under a sappy tree to get in the shade. Thousands of little sap specks all over my windshield. Got home and grabbed an old towel and a bucket of hot steamy water and soaked the towel and then laid the towel out length wise on the windshield for a minute and waalaaa. The heat melted the specs and simply wiped off, then re-applied on the hood.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

vicks said:


> have you tried WD-40? It is good for removing tar etc.
> Vicks


The tar removal properties is the Kerosine in the WD40, using plain Kerosine for tar works even better.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

ah, where to begin!!!!!!!! Thanks all.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Vegetable oil and a rag removes sap in no time. This is what I use on my hands each year after I go christmas tree hunting!

I would suggest washing you car after applying the oil though 

Just after reading this I did a search -

http://www.ehow.com/how_18211_clean-insects-cars.html - look under the tips section someone else has done this too


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Wimpy369 said:


> Gasoline could harm the plastic parts of a car if it happens to get on them.


Not really, and I'm talking about the external parts. I think if you do a little research, you'll find that automotive paint is specifically formulated to be immune to gasoline spills. Interior plastics might be a different matter...


----------



## Flowdrip (Dec 15, 2005)

Easiest way is spray WD-40 and let it soak for a few minutes and it will remove the sap without any damage to the paint. Then wash and wax your car with one of those new Teflon enriched wax/polishers and then the sap won't stick at all anymore


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I wonder how mineral spirits would do... I haven't researched it, but they work really well on sap, just don't know what they do to automotive paint...


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I love the way this thread has a third and forth life. I will check out the mineral spirits!


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

linskyjack said:


> I love the way this thread has a third and forth life. I will check out the mineral spirits!


You haven't told us if you tried any of the suggestions already posted... have you? ( I haven't re-read the whole thing ) Did you try my hot watter and soap trick? I'm tellin' ya it works.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

If left long enough sap will leave a shadow/stain in any paint/gelcoat that can be seen forever at certain angles... At work we use Toluol to remove stickers and their residue, as well as names/decals from boats


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Try one of these: 









Best part of this technique is it removes the surface itself preventing any future occurences.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Wimpy369 said:


> You haven't told us if you tried any of the suggestions already posted... have you? ( I haven't re-read the whole thing ) Did you try my hot watter and soap trick? I'm tellin' ya it works.


Sorry, I should have posted back---I tried the W spray and it did a good job on getting the top part of the sap off, but it couldn't penetrate the lower regions. I tried the hot water and soap, and believe it or not, it really is a pretty good method, but its difficult to get it all. I think the problem is that I let it sit on the surface of the car for too. Rubbing compound works okay---although at this point I think prevention is the beast way to go. I am planning on knocking down all the pine trees around my driveway! Kidding aside, I couldn't do that because my neighbors are environmentalists and I don't want them demonstrating in front of my house.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Just remember to cut the tree down when ur done.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Use a cleaner that is made from Citrus oil.

Rollin


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I recently bought a cheap ($29) steam cleaner for cleaning off the BBQ grill. I don't now have any sap to try it on but it puts out a shot of mighty hot steam, and probably would work on anything a hot washrag would affect.


----------



## Izme (Mar 4, 2004)

Isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol works great and will not harm the paint


----------

